# Lakota Wolf Preserve



## Rapala46 (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone here ever been to the Lakota Wolf Preserve?  Its in NJ, near the DWG, and I was hoping someone could tell me what they thought about it.  Here's a link:

http://www.lakotawolf.com/


----------



## Chase (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been to something similar out in CA that was run by a friend of the family. I always enjoyed going there and got some great photos from my trips there. She would actually take us into the enclosures with the wolves, which was an adventure in itself.


----------

